# Superior Labs



## Ryder13 (Jun 22, 2007)

Has anyone heard of Superior Labs?

I have a contact who has a "trusted" source and they get their products through Superior Labs...

Thanks


----------



## Tyrone (Jun 22, 2007)

Ryder13 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of Superior Labs?
> 
> I have a contact who has a "trusted" source and they get their products through Superior Labs...
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, maybe one of the other guys have...I only use the tried and proven sources such as the sponsors here...Other than that there are few that I'd consider.


----------

